# What age for knee straps/garters?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Usually at the age of 11. Never past the age of 12.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

it also depends on what classes you are doing... if you are 10 and doing the 2'6"-2'9" it's probably time to get some tall boots BUT if you are 10 or 11 and doing walk/trot then you are probably ok 

ahhh i remember the days of wearing those hehe


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent point. My son is 5 and has started doing allot out with the horses(feeding, cleaning, grooming). Since his lil sister and I are starting to go to shows he's interested. So I am gonna let him do some lead line classes and walk only Eq later this summer. I'd love for him to still be into it by the time he needs tall boots but we'll see if it sticks that long 

Last night was his first time riding without someone leading him...even though I was only about 6 feet away. So, now I think with him constantly asking he's ready to start on the lunge line.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg so cute! he looks sooooo happy


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

aawww look at him!!! nice EQ  I agree with what has been said. Usually once you start doing the 13&under classes you move up to tall boots where as in 10&Under you have your garders .


----------

